# ZOOM UAC-2



## Maximvs (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for a new audio interface and wonder if anybody is using the Zoom UAC-2 USB 3 audio interface.

Any feedback would be very much appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance,

Max


----------



## Dracutus (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi. I just ordered one off Scan computers for £129. It looks very interesting what with low latencies with midi and audio. Hope the drivers are ok. Will let you know in a day or two whether its any good or not.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello Dracutus,

Thanks a lot for your kind reply... I almost gave up on hearing any feedback on this audio interface but still very interested.

Looking forward to hear your thoughts.

Best regards,

Max


----------



## Dracutus (Jan 20, 2016)

OK, I have a dual booting hackingtosh/ windows computer. Hackingtosh is mavericks with latest logic , Windows 7 running lots of crap and games and Cubase artist. Up until this point I've tried to use a Virus TI as a audio interface, great brilliant synth, not clever as an audio interface. So the Zoom uac 2 usb3 caught my attention. Well, it sets up pretty well, follow instructions to the letter and everything works. I would say the sound is clean and exceptional. The latency on audio and midi is very very low. The thing I dont like that others have commented on is the low headphone output, though, to be fair, the supplied software mixer type program overcomes this, but still a fudge. In my opinion I'd say this is a professional grade audio interface with prices set all over the place, for the £129 that I paid for it, I would thoroughly recommend it. I would also welcome others to compare this against other audio interfaces. Good luck, Drac


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Drac,

Thanks a lot for your feedback on the Zoom UAC-2.


----------

